# Win 10 Search box grayed out? Temp fix



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Yep, MS updates buggered Windows .....again.

How to temporarily fix:

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...is-broken-and-shows-blank-results-how-to-fix/

I booted up Win 10 Pro this morning and was greeted with a grayed out search box and no results.
BC's fix brought it back after a reboot.

:down:


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Johnny b said:


> Yep, MS updates buggered Windows .....again.
> 
> How to temporarily fix:
> 
> ...


OMG I have just looked at the instruction to 'fix the Search problem?. it l;ooks SO complex!! Is there an easier way to explain what to do??


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

How is double clicking the .reg file in method 1 too complex?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

xyl3,

Please stick to your thread where we are trying to help with this matter.


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Cookiegal said:


> xyl3,
> 
> Please stick to your thread where we are trying to help with this matter.


Not sure where I was not sticking to the thread?


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Johnny b said:


> How is double clicking the .reg file in method 1 too complex?


Problem is resolved. It was because I hadn't restarted the computer. Just did and the search is back!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

So it was the registry fix that worked to fix the problem and not Avast after all?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

xyl3 said:


> Not sure where I was not sticking to the thread?


This thread was started by Johnny b to inform the public of the issue. You have a thread where you were having problems with search that you thought was due to installing Avast. I posted a link to this thread for informational purposes only and suggested you try the fix. Crossing over to another thread makes the matter more confusing.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I've marked this thread solved and will sticky it for a while as I'm sure many users will encounter the same issue.


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Cookiegal said:


> I've marked this thread solved and will sticky it for a while as I'm sure many users will encounter the same issue.


OK thanks


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## slowandold (Feb 5, 2020)

JB, you are a life saver. Thank you SO VERY MUCH !


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes indeed. Thanks John for posting this. It has already helped two people and I'm sure it will help many more even if they don't post.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

You're welcome


----------

